# Tesla 2014 ES34C A/C Compressor port specs?



## DrJeff (Apr 24, 2015)

Does anyone know the specs or where to get AC fittings that match up to the Tesla Model S 2014 A/C compressor? It is the Denso ES34C 042200-0690.

I'm trying to make up some custom hoses and the only option I can think of so far is chopping up some existing Tesla ones (at the hoses), but that leaves it very awkward.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## jsimonkeller (May 15, 2018)

Hi Jeff. I recently fitted my Porsche 911 build with the Denso ES34C and started with the Tesla parts but it was getting messy and not everything was fitting as it should. We ended up ordering fittings from coldhose.com and they fit. Hope this helps.


----------



## fjfonline (Nov 12, 2020)

How do you wire this up to an existing a/c setup?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Classic Style (Nov 28, 2020)

I'm following along on this convo, I'm going to need to do this later this spring for my 944. Can't wait to see more about your conversion @jsimonkeller, please keep us in the loop!


----------



## jsimonkeller (May 15, 2018)

Classic Style said:


> I'm following along on this convo, I'm going to need to do this later this spring for my 944. Can't wait to see more about your conversion @jsimonkeller, please keep us in the loop!


Sounds good. It is getting crowded under the hood right now!


----------



## Classic Style (Nov 28, 2020)

Holy European Expletives batman! You weren't kidding! You've got a lot going on in there! Mind giving a play-by-play of what we're seeing in this image? I mean, contactors and battery box are pretty obvious...


----------



## jsimonkeller (May 15, 2018)

Sure. I numbered everything for you:

1. Restomod Climate Control System (Bantam Ii). Porsche system sucks and needed the space. These things are very compact.
2. Tesla Model S HV box. Charger and batteries and motor will all connect to this.
3. Tesla Model S charger. Using the ZERO EV system with the PCB card changeout.
4. Tesla Model S front high voltage box to service AC compressor, battery warmer (optional) PTC cabin heater and DC/DC converter.
5. ORION BMS system hub.
6. WZ Steer Power Steering upgrade (none in the original 1978 911sc)
7. Chevy Bolt bosch brake booster with power steering computer on top of it and brake fluid reservoirs on the right and left side.
8. Tesla Model S DC/DC converter
9. Infinity Box can bus system. I pulled the Porsche fuse box and I am using this aftermarket canbus system to control all of the car's normal functions, which is an upgrade from the 1978 system that was not programmable in this way. You can see it is connected up to the fuse box and from there to the 12V battery mounted in the back.
10. cable from the the charger to the fuel door on the side fender.

As you mentioned, this all sits on a battery box with 6 Tesla Model S modules. 6 more in a box in the back and 2 more under the seats. I was not able to get all 16 modules and had to settle on 1.


----------



## Classic Style (Nov 28, 2020)

Daaamn, that is nice. Thank you for the explanation! You've done some impressive work. I've gotta check out Zero EVs charger mod, cause I'm looking at about $4k for a charger right now, and I'm hoping I can shave some of that off. I'm blown away at the footprint for the battery box in the front. I have an LS1-powered '74 911, and have my radiator up there. In my brain, I keep imagining that box dragging the ground or hitting parking stops  I just realized I was looking at the back of the car. No wonder the hood latch looked so weird. Disregard my stupid comment about dragging. 
I appreciate the well-placed batteries under the seat sliders. I was thinking about the same thing in my 944, but decided I'm gonna run 4 down the tunnel, 2 side-by-side on edge, and then 2 end-to-end. It'll make the tunnel about 4 inches taller, but it's really not doing anything now anyway.
So... How many batteries are in the back vs the front?


----------



## jsimonkeller (May 15, 2018)

6 batteries in the front box and 6 batteries in the rear box. The batteries, like the charger, employ the ZERO EV replacement PCBs, as does the Model S motor.

REAR BOX


















FRONT BOX


----------



## Classic Style (Nov 28, 2020)

That is really phenomenally cool. Did you fab up everything yourself? I like the use of 2020 extrusion (or 3030?). Is the space between each battery necessary, or was it just a preference? I'm assuming its required by the bus bars you're using.


----------



## Alex1996 (Apr 9, 2021)

jsimonkeller said:


> Hi Jeff. I recently fitted my Porsche 911 build with the Denso ES34C and started with the Tesla parts but it was getting messy and not everything was fitting as it should. We ended up ordering fittings from coldhose.com and they fit. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> View attachment 120984


Hello. I need these fittings, which one are these on the coldhose.com? are these the 
Aotecar E34300A-0065H Electric Compressor Suction and Discharge Block Fitting Set for Oring Compressors
or the Denso 10S17F 10S20F Suction and Discharge Compressor Adapters for Sealing Washer Compressor ? 
I really need your help.
Thank you


----------



## alexbeatle (Jul 28, 2020)

Alex1996 said:


> Hello. I need these fittings, which one are these on the coldhose.com? are these the
> Aotecar E34300A-0065H Electric Compressor Suction and Discharge Block Fitting Set for Oring Compressors
> or the Denso 10S17F 10S20F Suction and Discharge Compressor Adapters for Sealing Washer Compressor ?
> I really need your help.
> Thank you


Hi. Were you able to figure these out?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jsimonkeller (May 15, 2018)

alexbeatle said:


> Hi. Were you able to figure these out?
> Thanks in advance.


Sorry for the delay. It was the Aotecar E34300A-0065H Electric Compressor Suction and Discharge Block Fitting Set for Oring Compressors.

Hope that helps.


----------



## oudevolvo (Mar 10, 2015)

I have them in my webshop too Adapter set airconditioning compressor - EVcreate
But perhaps shipping costs are a showstopper.


----------



## alexbeatle (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank you!
Do those fit the Denso ES*A*34C compressor too?


----------



## oudevolvo (Mar 10, 2015)

alexbeatle said:


> Thank you!
> Do those fit the Denso ES*A*34C compressor too?


Sorry, I don't know. I do not have one to test.


----------



## alexbeatle (Jul 28, 2020)

Is it normal to see the motor winding inside of the port?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

That part is a dirt-contaminated mess. Garbage. Get another one.


----------



## alexbeatle (Jul 28, 2020)

alexbeatle said:


> Is it normal to see the motor winding inside of the port?
> View attachment 128343


Anybody?


----------



## alexbeatle (Jul 28, 2020)

alexbeatle said:


> Anybody?


Looked down another compressor. Can see the winding, as well. Guessing it's supposed to be that way.

Also, this video explains it a little for newbies like me...


----------



## alexbeatle (Jul 28, 2020)

oudevolvo said:


> I have them in my webshop too Adapter set airconditioning compressor - EVcreate
> But perhaps shipping costs are a showstopper.





alexbeatle said:


> Thank you!
> Do those fit the Denso ES*A*34C compressor too?


I think these should work. The ID's matches those of your fittings..


----------



## nhtshot (5 mo ago)

jsimonkeller said:


> We ended up ordering fittings from coldhose.com and they fit. Hope this helps.


Which fittings are those?


----------

